# Seksualiteit > Soa's >  Stress!

## luchtverfrisser

Hallo allemaal :-)!

Gisteren was de Gaypride in Amsterdam, een fantastisch feest en ik was erbij. Het was erg gezellig en ik ontmoette daar een toerist uit India die echt superleuk was. We raakte aan de praat en er was een enorme klik. Ik heb flink met de jongen staan tongzoenen hoewel ik hem dus absoluut niet ken. Tijdens het zoenen beet hij per ongeluk mijn lip open. Ik proefde geen bloed, ik voelde geen bloed, maar het zit me toch niet lekker. Voor zover ik weet had hij geen wondjes in zijn mond, maar het gaat hier om een toerist en ik weet niet wat hij allemaal uitgespookt heeft in zijn leven. 
Aan welke gevaren ben ik blootgesteld? En belangrijker: moet ik wellicht PEP gaan halen bij de apotheek?

Heel erg bedankt voor jullie hulp alvast!

----------


## Sylvia93

Ik zou absoluut geen risico nemen met dit soort dingen. Maak morgenochtend meteen even een afspraak bij de huisarts en leg de situatie uit. Ik weet niet precies na hoeveel tijd er te testen is of iemand een SOA o.i.d. heeft. Maar een huisarts heeft hier toch even wat meer verstand van!

Geen eigen doktertje spelen dus, laat je goed adviseren!

----------


## Fleurtje85

Hey,

Ik las je berichtje en zal gelijk even reageren voor mensen die in de zelfde situatie zitten. In theorie kun je via speeksel HIV uiwisselen. Toch is deze kans vrij klein dat dit gebeurt, omdat het gaat om een vrij kleine hoeveelheid speeksel. Een bezoekje aan het ziekenhuis is dan toch aan te raden.

Waarom gelijk naar de eerste hulp?

Ga naar de eerst hulp van het ziekenhuis. Daar stellen ze je vragen om te kijken of er een risico factor aanwezig is. Is er een risicofactor aanwezig, dan geven ze je een PEP-kuur (Post Expositie Profylaxe). Ook zullen ze bloed afnemen om te testen. 

Je zal een afspraak moeten maken en je bloed zal om de zoveel tijd gecontroleerd worden. In ons ziekenhuis is dit na 2 weken, en daarna weer na twee weken. Maar het verschilt per ziekenhuis.
Ondertussen ga je door met je PEP-kuur.

Het beste is om gelijk door te gaan naar het ziekenhuis en niet te wachten op de huisarts. Tijd is belangrijk want je moet zo snel mogelijk met de PEP-Kuur beginnen STEL dat je besmet bent.

Ik hoop dat je iets hebt aan deze informatie.

Groetjes!


(P.S. een SOA heeft er echt niks mee te maken sylvia...)

----------

